# Gargoyle Costume



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys...i want to make a gargoyle costume for next halloween...so i have plenty of time to make it. i want working wings that open in and out not front and back. I found a "reel f/x gargoyle prosthetic make up latex thing" lol for my face and i want to were like a cloak with holes cut out for wings to go through. I also thought about, and bear with me please, covering the cloak in monster mud or something..i've never used monster mud but i want to use somethnig so the cloak can still move, but look like stone....thanks!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think it would still move if covered in Monster Mud... it dries to hard and would be prone to cracking if put on thin enough to move... 

Dry lok gives a really good stone appearance, but I don't think it would move either. I'm sure everyone will have much better ideas, but I personally would experiment with mixing pure sand with acrylic paint, and see how well that moves. I know sand in paint gives great texture (not as big as dry lok, but enough maybe) and acrylic dries stiff on fabric, but should still be movable enough...

Just my thoughts.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok thanks! Thats what I wanted to know. And I love your 10ft tall papier mache pumpkin on a stick!!Haha!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you very much  

Make sure and post details on what you decide to try - I would love to see it.... Gargoyles are one of my most favorite parts of Halloween!


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

I found an awesome tut on YouTube called "How to make moving dragon wings" The wings made look pretty good, and Im sure you could put a cool spin on them. It also includes diagrams on the logic of the build. I was thinking of the same thing which is why I came across this video. One of my other thoughts that I haven't had time to try yet is to use a cheap $3 shower curtain to make the wings out of, but then again if you are going stone looking, fabric would probably be a easier lighter (weightwise) choice. Good luck dude, take pics!!!


----------

